# "408NUT PROJECTS"



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*ok,this 1 i did for "KANSASCUTTY"......i started it over 2 yrs. ago but never had the chance to finish it til now..better late then never... :biggrin: i hope u like it homie.im still a lil rusty....plus im using different paints now...  thanx to my boy Evan from Rollindeep..  thanx Evan....  <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture217-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: MY EYES ARE BOGOLIN BRO, SIK.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

it came out coo.but my brushes werent striping right.i think i need new 1s....they came out too thick.not the right scale but it looks coo :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

god dam   :worship: :worship:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Holly shit that bitch is BAD homie. You know I'm lovin this. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 14 2008, 10:30 AM~10653506
> *Holly shit that bitch is BAD homie. You know I'm lovin this. :biggrin:
> *


im glad u like it...... :biggrin: 

maybe later on when i get the hang of it again i will hook u up another paint job.jus pay all the shipping  thanx for been patient with me bro  i kept my word with u i would get it done.....


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

if that took 2 years wonder wat 4 would look like


thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

god damn!! thats fucken beautiful! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 10:43 AM~10653590
> *im glad u like it...... :biggrin:
> 
> maybe later on when i get the hang of it again i will hook u up another paint job.jus pay all the shipping      thanx for been patient with me bro   i kept my word with u i would get it done.....
> *


Oh man I'm gonna hold ya to that.
:roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks again for doing this homie.....

To all ya'll on here I'd just like to let ya'll know what a stand up homie a408nut is. Homie I bet you get several hundered PMs about paintin shit after this post. LoL


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 14 2008, 10:44 AM~10653606
> *if that took 2 years  wonder wat 4 would look like
> thats nice :biggrin:
> *


There is a story behind that but its not my bussiness to share.... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 14 2008, 10:44 AM~10653606
> *if that took 2 years  wonder wat 4 would look like
> thats nice :biggrin:
> *


i had to do a violation of parole then i had a new commitment.so it totaled out to 2 years


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 11:00 AM~10653715
> *i had to do a violation of parole then i had a new commitment.so it totaled out to 2 years
> *


But you told me you was on a vacation....
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass man!!! Looks great.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanx homies*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
it looks like you have taken your style of painting ( which I always liked )
to the next level x 1000 !!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn that thing is crazy bad ass. Nice job.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That's badass bro. Glad you got a better camera now too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

holy shit thats fuckin raw i love it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice paint bro sick as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

omg !!! i just shit my pants


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 SICK PAINT HOMIE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:

:worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanx homies*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 14 2008, 12:41 PM~10654487
> *  :0  :0 SICK PAINT HOMIE
> *



DAMN that is some wicked as paint homie


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAn that 70 is nice 408nut ! 


Glad to see back at it ! Can't wait to see you do more but hopefully you get soMe completed aswhile !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: HEY 408 WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT PURPLE 4DR DIECAST TOWNCAR YOU WERE WORKING ON AWHILE BACK?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Can you get better pics of your old shit? The 62 wagon, the homemade cutty...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

SUP FOO!!! NICE SHIT BRO HIT ME UP HOMIE... :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 10:00 AM~10653229
> *ok,this 1 i did for "KANSASCUTTY"......i started it over 2 yrs. ago but never had the chance to finish it til now..better late then never... :biggrin: i hope u like it homie.im still a lil rusty....plus im using different paints now...   thanx to my boy Evan from Rollindeep..  thanx  Evan....  <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture217-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2008, 05:14 PM~10656822
> *FUCKIN CLEAN HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  HEY 408 WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT PURPLE 4DR DIECAST TOWNCAR YOU WERE WORKING ON AWHILE BACK?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=217643&st=0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2008, 06:27 AM~10660483
> *Can you get better pics of your old shit?  The 62 wagon, the homemade cutty...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=171181&hl=  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=211598&st=0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 14 2008, 06:06 PM~10656781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i put that in the hands of Beto to do something with it....we all need that big body casted to make all our collections more complete...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man that's one wild & crazy paint job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2008, 07:27 AM~10660483
> *Can you get better pics of your old shit?  The 62 wagon, the homemade cutty...
> *


i sold the cutty bro.....yea i can bust out 62 wagon n take better pix :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 15 2008, 07:30 AM~10660497
> *SUP FOO!!! NICE SHIT BRO HIT ME UP HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


sup bro!!!! how u been stranger? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: omg that is the hottest graphics I I've seen thus far . Much props, I gotta ask how ya did it


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

that paints insane nice work bro.ya got props from me! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SAW THIS RIDE IN PERSON, THESE PICS DON'T DUE JUSTICE FOR THIS RIDE. PLIAN SIK. :biggrin: 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx bro.it does look better in person......shit i still gotta ship out..been thru some drama lately


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

all i gotta say is AMAZING PAINT WORK :0 :0 :0 ,,...crazy ass skills right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THTA IS SOME BAD ASS PAINT'N SKILLZ BRO!!!! NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx.jus tryin to hang with the big boys :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 20 2008, 12:21 PM~10696523
> *thanx.jus tryin to hang with the big boys :biggrin:
> *


That will be easy. Just hang with urself. :0  :biggrin: 

Nice work homie.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 20 2008, 12:24 PM~10696535
> *That will be easy. Just hang with urself. :0    :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work homie.
> *


thank u babyboy :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 20 2008, 03:25 PM~10696540
> *thank u babyboy :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


































:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Sharp.




oneyed


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 20 2008, 01:21 PM~10696523
> *thanx.jus tryin to hang with the big boys :biggrin:
> *


check you tryin to be modest and shit :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 15 2008, 09:56 AM~10662994
> *me toooo :biggrin:  im workin on a couple now.......thanx
> i put that in the hands of Beto to do something with it....we all need that big body casted to make all our collections more complete...
> *


:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S IS SOME OF THE BADDEST AND CRAZY'EST PAINT SKILLZ RIGHT THERE BRO.. :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2008, 12:23 AM~10702182
> *THAT'S IS SOME OF THE BADDEST AND CRAZY'EST PAINT SKILLZ RIGHT THERE BRO..  :0
> *


im hella rusty on my pin striping....i did them too thick.my brushes aint workin so good.time for new 1s :biggrin: thanx bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ive been workin on a few models.......

























































my truck came out coo but when i cleared it the stripes bled a lil on the orange n baby blue....i was gonna stripe the impala but im gonna leave it like that...... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 Great job bro!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie those are sick :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

like everybody else on The thread.....damn. awesome work dude. the impala is my favorite and the truck is my second favorite


U JUST RIPPED THIS THREAD TO PIECES.. R.I.P.

:worship:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh my God thing is ganna get your models.. LMAO.. looking great.. Love the impala..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 29 2008, 08:20 PM~11211137
> *:0 SICK HOMIE :0
> *


x2


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oof, that Impala is badass


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :no: (smh) :worship: now thats just sick maan. any tips on doin graphics like that  ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 29 2008, 08:20 PM~11211137
> *:0 SICK HOMIE :0
> *


Hell ya homie Looking clean as usual


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 29 2008, 06:44 PM~11209876
> *ive been workin on a few models.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

WHAT UP JOHNNY!?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OH MAN PLEAS SHOW MORE PICS OF THAT TRUCK. sick sick paint job on it , what rims and style are you going to do for the truck.?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 30 2008, 10:35 AM~11215111
> *WHAT UP JOHNNY!?
> *


WHAT UP COAST :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 10:40 AM~11215143
> *OH MAN PLEAS SHOW MORE PICS OF THAT TRUCK. sick sick paint job on it , what rims and style are you going to do for the truck.?
> *


i probubly go with center gold


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx for the comments homies.......i keep forgettin to take pics as i work on the models.......if you guys ever need help let me know....pm me........maybe i can show a lil work thru masking to sho how i do things.......



what up BIGPOPPA how u been bro?

every body up in here (LIL)keep up the good work and dont fall off the building.... :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Your paints are sick bro ! can't wait to see them finished ! :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 30 2008, 01:36 PM~11216490
> *thanx for the comments homies.......i keep forgettin to take pics as i work on the models.......if you guys ever need help let me know....pm me........maybe i can show a lil work thru masking to sho how i do things.......
> what up BIGPOPPA how u been bro?
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: nice paint jobs !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 30 2008, 01:36 PM~11216490
> *thanx for the comments homies.......i keep forgettin to take pics as i work on the models.......if you guys ever need help let me know....pm me........maybe i can show a lil work thru masking to sho how i do things.......
> what up BIGPOPPA how u been bro?
> 
> ...


I been good man. I found those long lost pics from the NNL you disappeared from. They're on my old computer, I'll see about posting them up soon, got some good pics of that cutty


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 30 2008, 03:38 PM~11217641
> *I been good man.  I found those long lost pics from the NNL you disappeared from.  They're on my old computer, I'll see about posting them up soon, got some good pics of that cutty
> *


im good too bro.....i cant wait to see those pics.... :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 30 2008, 01:27 PM~11216412
> *i probubly go with center gold
> *


what you mean . center gold ?
id put on some supremes or lases.
where can i get a set of supremes any body ?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

did a lil more work to truck n impala.i set the rims to the models to see how it looked....so it got me a lil more pumped up to do more to them...so i started the the under carriages.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

bad ass bro good work on the truck ..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks good homie!! i thinik you ought to put some of those little swirly things on the bubble like you did the truck......maybe a dark blue or something with contrast! looks good, keep it up


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think the truck could go good with some Cragars or Supremes, got that 70s busyness going on with the paint, if you know what I mean

Good to see you finally picked up some 5:20s


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 31 2008, 04:11 PM~11227557
> *I think the truck could go good with some Cragars or Supremes, got that 70s busyness going on with the paint, if you know what I mean
> 
> Good to see you finally picked up some 5:20s
> *


lmao.you noticed i started using the 5;20s? :biggrin: i need to get more....the truck would look coo with the supremes..i jus ran across sum from the 70 impala kit too....  the rims i put on truck were modified to fit on n take off.so im gonna jus leave them on....thanx for the advice though..


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

damm foo sup homie!! nice stuff!! hit me up foo... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 31 2008, 04:11 PM~11227021
> *did a lil more work to truck n impala.i set the rims to the models to see how it looked....so it got me a lil more pumped up to do more to them...so i started the the under carriages.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love the paint work...your style is so different, love it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SAW THESE RIDES IN PERSON, BAD ASS PAINT JOBS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 31 2008, 07:55 PM~11229617
> *damm foo sup homie!! nice stuff!! hit me up foo... :biggrin:
> *


sup freddy.how u been bro?i might need your service again for sum ideas again.....maybe some new emblems (kool impressions or jus KI)probubly jus KI. :biggrin: also i may need some decals made for murals.remember we tried before but thought i wouldnt work....well it would have work.so we gotta take it back to the lab again :roflmao: 

but anyways how you n the family been.?im going out your way tomarrow.i gotta pick my car up in LB at my cuzn's pad.....alex n kit kat is goin with me.maybe i will hit you up n check out the new pad if your availible


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 1 2008, 01:40 AM~11231864
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


see Evan.smiley got me all pumped up.lol :roflmao: :roflmao: he got me outta my builders block.... :biggrin: now you need to do something......you gonna have something for the next meeting?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 1 2008, 06:58 PM~11237631
> *see Evan.smiley got me all pumped up.lol :roflmao:  :roflmao: he got me outta my builders block.... :biggrin: now you need to do something......you gonna have something for the next meeting?
> *


lol dont trip i got somethin for you :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 4 2008, 02:30 AM~11252267
> *lol dont trip i got somethin for you  :biggrin:
> *


  
































:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

you got some mad skillz 408nut :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Aug 4 2008, 05:44 PM~11257900
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*POSTING A COUPLE PICS FOR THE HOMIE 408NUT. A LIL BLURRY CAUSE THERE PHONE PICS.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 11 2008, 08:59 AM~11313648
> *POSTING A COUPLE PICS FOR THE HOMIE 408NUT. A LIL BLURRY CAUSE THERE PHONE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man thats nice. i really like that color


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx for postn that smiley.hopefully i can get my computer up n running soon..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: anytime bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 11 2008, 09:59 AM~11313648
> *POSTING A COUPLE PICS FOR THE HOMIE 408NUT. A LIL BLURRY CAUSE THERE PHONE PICS.
> 
> 
> ...


lol i tried to steel this but i didnt make it out to the truck in time lol 



looks tight you bastard i got alot of catching up to do


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:dunno: :nicoderm: :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*i finally got to put in some work on my 67 caprice....*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

uuuuhhhhooooooohhhhhhhhh :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 9 2008, 11:24 PM~12108476
> *i finally got to put in some work on my 67 caprice....
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanx everyone* :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 31 2008, 05:11 PM~11227021
> *did a lil more work to truck n impala.i set the rims to the models to see how it looked....so it got me a lil more pumped up to do more to them...so i started the the under carriages.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...














:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

builds are lookin sick holmez nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Sick Homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cars lloking bad ass man..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*THANX HOMIES* :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12108476
> *i finally got to put in some work on my 67 caprice....
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 DDDAAAAIIIIMMM ! Nice ASS WORK!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

All your rides look awesome!!! Paintjobs are off the chain! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BUILDS BRO! SEE YOU AT THE NNL!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12123837
> *NICE BUILDS BRO! SEE YOU AT THE NNL!
> *


thanx bro...hell yeah bro.i will see you at the NNL west show...bring some good stuff again to buy :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12108476
> *Nice bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Nov 9 2008, 10:24 PM~12108476
> *i finally got to put in some work on my 67 caprice....
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *i finally got to put in some work on my 67 caprice....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*red *_*wall tire cause it was different n a club member hooked me with them.i think they look sick *_


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 4 2009, 01:06 PM~12601107
> *red wall tire cause it was different n a club member hooked me with them.i think they look sick
> *


_


Looks good and that red wall sets it off. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*i striped the 60 cause it was lookin too damn plain n it didnt have that 408nut look too it...but now im feelin it.now my ass needs to finish the BMF.the foil wouldnt stick to the black cause i took a short cut and use a black satin primer.now i gotta add a coat of clear jus to make it stick.* :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GREAT BRUSH WORK NUT ! SOMETHING I WOULD LOVE TO MASTER MY-SELF!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2009, 01:13 PM~12602021
> *GREAT  BRUSH  WORK  NUT !  SOMETHING  I  WOULD  LOVE  TO  MASTER  MY-SELF!
> *


thanx bro.im still learning.shits hella hard as hell tho. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2009, 01:13 PM~12602021
> *GREAT  BRUSH  WORK  NUT !  SOMETHING  I  WOULD  LOVE  TO  MASTER  MY-SELF!
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn!!! i jus realized my striping is gonna be covered by the molding :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 4 2009, 02:39 PM~12602200
> *thanx bro.im still learning.shits hella hard as hell tho. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 4 2009, 04:43 PM~12602226
> *damn!!! i jus realized my striping is gonna be covered by the molding :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


damn i just noticed that too :angry:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats some fine paintjob homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

wasnt feeling it at first but the stripping really brought it ogether

looks good!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

looks sick johny


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that 60 is sexy. i love the red walls with black spokes, ties it all together with the paint scheme :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

stripe work is sick homie


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

dope love the redlines


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

BTW who makes them redlines? id like to get a set for an upcomin project i got in my head


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Tha 60 is sweet bro the stripes set it off


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 4 2009, 02:17 PM~12601204
> *i striped the 60 cause it was lookin too damn plain n it didnt have that 408nut look too it...but now im feelin it.now my ass needs to finish the BMF.the foil wouldnt stick to the black cause i took a short cut and use a black satin primer.now i gotta add a coat of clear jus to make it stick. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...




sick homie.................. straight sick  nice red walls too :biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

amazing stripin bro ! :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2009, 04:43 PM~12603670
> *BTW who makes them redlines? id like to get a set for an upcomin project i got in my head
> *


are talkin about the pinstriping or the redwall tires?i did the pin striping and the redwalls i got from a fellow member of the model club im in.if im right i think he sells them.he gave me 3 sets.red,chrome,and goldwall tires...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12615334
> *are talkin about the pinstriping or the redwall tires?i did the pin striping and the redwalls i got from a fellow member of the model club im in.if im right i think he sells them.he gave me 3 sets.red,chrome,and goldwall tires...
> *


the tires. i got a set of goldwalls, but would like a set of redwalls. [email protected] gave me a tip on how to get em so ill do that :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 12:27 PM~12602132
> *BADASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



nice avatar


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 4 2009, 12:17 PM~12601204
> *i striped the 60 cause it was lookin too damn plain n it didnt have that 408nut look too it...but now im feelin it.now my ass needs to finish the BMF.the foil wouldnt stick to the black cause i took a short cut and use a black satin primer.now i gotta add a coat of clear jus to make it stick. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 crazy & different ..gonna have send a car down your way


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

awesome stripin homie


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that looks good 
so gangster looking and somethin totally unique :yes:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

im doin my homegirls 66 wagon *CASA 66*.
























































still gotta few touch ups on the paint..still gotta finish the belly too


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking slick


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:29 PM~12814367
> *im doin my homegirls 66 wagon CASA 66.
> 
> 
> ...


The wagon is bad ass. I'm a wagon person myself . My wife drives a 92 Raod Master with 17" american. That model will be clean when done. Is it a Modelhaus resin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 07:29 PM~12814367
> *im doin my homegirls 66 wagon CASA 66.
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. Big Lou :angel: 

R&R resin???


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 10:29 PM~12814367
> *im doin my homegirls 66 wagon Orale Bro ,, looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, so it looks like you fixed the roof???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT WAGON IS SICK!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2009, 02:27 AM~12815071
> *THAT WAGON IS SICK!
> *




X-2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sick as hell bro


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 25 2009, 11:29 PM~12814367
> *im doin my homegirls 66 wagon CASA 66.
> 
> 
> ...



lou will love it :angel: looks real good johny


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 25 2009, 11:13 PM~12814896
> *lookin good bro, so it looks like you fixed the roof???
> *


yea i did .i hit it with the metal specks silver then hit it with the orange. :biggrin: i got the color i needed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wagon is looking sick, is 408 gonna bring his out too.....?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 27 2009, 07:44 AM~12827237
> *Wagon is looking sick, is 408 gonna bring his out too.....?
> *


bring it out to what?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 10:00 AM~10653229
> *ok,this 1 i did for "KANSASCUTTY"......i started it over 2 yrs. ago but never had the chance to finish it til now..better late then never... :biggrin: i hope u like it homie.im still a lil rusty....plus im using different paints now...   thanx to my boy Evan from Rollindeep..  thanx  Evan....  <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture217-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> ...




     WOW! NICE PAINT JOB 408nutforyou


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:11 PM~12832681
> *          WOW!  NICE PAINT JOB 408nutforyou
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X-2 THAT'S SOME CLEAN ASS PAINT WORK MY BROTHER. :0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

MAD PROP'S THOSE PAINT JOB ARE SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 10:00 AM~10653229
> *ART!!</span>*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wow bro that paint job is killer!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

where is that car now?! built? garbage? sold? :dunno: 
id love to se it finished! :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 28 2009, 10:49 AM~12837310
> *where is that car now?!  built? garbage? sold?  :dunno:
> id love to se it finished! :cheesy:
> *


Was painted for a customer :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

that car was kansascutty's.....thanx everyone. :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 28 2009, 12:02 AM~12833325
> *MAD PROP'S THOSE PAINT JOB ARE SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yeah your paint suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











































j/p homie i know it was a missed key :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 PM~12844380
> *yeah your paint suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> j/p homie i know it was a missed key :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :rant: 






















:tongue: :yes: you know best to be playin with Daddy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

408 WHO HAS YOUR ORANGE CUTTY NOW?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jan 29 2009, 11:06 PM~12855247
> *:buttkick:  :rant:
> :tongue:  :yes: you know best to be playin with Daddy. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :420:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 29 2009, 10:07 PM~12855258
> *408 WHO HAS YOUR ORANGE CUTTY NOW?
> *


it was sold to some guy from Watsonville.i dont know his name.i know he is on Modelmasters friends list on myspace


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 25 2009, 11:58 PM~12815390
> *lou will love it :angel:  looks real good johny
> *


i noticed the other day that the tail lights are wrong on the resin.they put all six instead of the correct 4 tail lights :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 1 2009, 10:13 AM~12873280
> *it was sold to some guy from Watsonville.i dont know his name.i know he is on Modelmasters friends list on myspace
> *


  THOUGHT SO..HE ACT'S LIKE HE BUILT IT :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 14 2008, 10:00 AM~10653229
> *ok,this 1 i did for "KANSASCUTTY"......i started it over 2 yrs. ago but never had the chance to finish it til now..better late then never... :biggrin: i hope u like it homie.im still a lil rusty....plus im using different paints now...   thanx to my boy Evan from Rollindeep..  thanx  Evan....  <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture217-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> ...


That is some crazy paint . I think I sprained my eyes. I like your work.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 1 2009, 10:16 AM~12873298
> *i noticed the other day that the tail lights are wrong on the resin.they put all six instead of the correct 4 tail lights :angry:
> *



that sucks are you gona fix it and rechrome the bumper


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*it came out pretty coo*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT TRUCK IS SICK BRO! WAGON LOOKS HELLA CLEAN.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thank u bro


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*finished the 67 too.didnt like the way it came out. :angry: *








































]


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHAT DONT YOU LIKE ABOUT THIS ONE?? THAT IS AMAZING BRO!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13274827
> *WHAT DONT YOU LIKE ABOUT THIS ONE?? THAT IS AMAZING BRO!!
> *


x2 cause this one was very nice...i seen this and the other two at the show....the pinstriping was excellente....you have to do a how to on that one 408nut...!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13274827
> *WHAT DONT YOU LIKE ABOUT THIS ONE?? THAT IS AMAZING BRO!!
> *


too many to name.my spokes came out booboo.the body dont fit the frame right cause the mods,n the drivers door hidge broke a couple days before the show. :angry: .also my windshield dont fit right


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 13 2009, 07:08 PM~13274853
> *x2 cause this one was very nice...i seen this and the other two at the show....the pinstriping was excellente....you have to do a how to on that one 408nut...!!!
> *


i will try to remember that.its easy as hell.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2009, 09:40 AM~12873420
> * THOUGHT SO..HE ACT'S LIKE HE BUILT IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: he paid enough for it so i aint tripn. :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*ok heres 1 i started over 3 years ago but never finish.its almost done.still gotta color sand n polish out.n touch the engine up*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT IS SIK BRO, U DONT NEED IT ANYMORE SINCE ITS 3 YEARS OLD, I'LL TAKE IT :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 07:21 PM~13274943
> *THAT IS SIK BRO, U DONT NEED IT ANYMORE SINCE ITS 3 YEARS OLD, I'LL TAKE IT :0
> *


looks better in person.looks more laid out n rims smaller 2 :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

THE 67 IS BAD ASS I LIKE THE PAINT JOB. :nicoderm:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 08:20 PM~13274937
> *ok heres 1 i started over 3 years ago but never finish.its almost done.still gotta color sand n polish out.n touch the engine up
> 
> 
> ...



:0 fuckin sick


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

killer ass work bro  

that 65 wagon is bad ass


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 14 2009, 08:15 AM~13277507
> *killer ass work bro
> 
> that 65 wagon is bad ass
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx for the props everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

'67 Caprice looks good, like the stripping. :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 07:02 PM~13274796
> *finished the 67 too.didnt like the way it came out. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT!! A LOT!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That 67 came out clean!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 07:20 PM~13274937
> *ok heres 1 i started over 3 years ago but never finish.its almost done.still gotta color sand n polish out.n touch the engine up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: a homie , this lil wagon is firme ,also that 67 is fricken :thumbsup: . keep up the good work .


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 01:43 PM~13562829
> *:wave:
> *


whats up bro :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 13 2009, 02:26 PM~13563272
> *whats up bro  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *



not much, what u working on?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP HOMIE LOVING ALL THE DOPE RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 13 2009, 03:21 PM~13563685
> *SUPP HOMIE LOVING ALL THE DOPE RIDES :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2009, 02:27 PM~13563278
> *not much, what u working on?
> *


i was brainstorming it earlier......i was remembering what you guys told me about doin something different cause thats what sticks out..... :biggrin: so i was goin thru my kits and seeing what todo .....im taking a break from Impalas .i came across a 55 ford panel.i mocked up a set of rims to it and fell in love.it looks bad as hell for a ford :thumbsup: im also workin on a 79 malibu with a LS clip


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx fellas for comps :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 13 2009, 07:22 PM~13566823
> *i was brainstorming it earlier......i was remembering what you guys told me about doin something different cause thats what sticks out..... :biggrin:  so i was goin thru my kits and seeing what todo .....im taking a break from Impalas .i came across a 55 ford panel.i mocked up a set of rims to it and fell in love.it looks bad as hell for a ford :thumbsup: im also workin on a 79 malibu with a LS clip
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 13 2009, 08:27 PM~13566907
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 13 2009, 09:22 PM~13566823
> *i was brainstorming it earlier......i was remembering what you guys told me about doin something different cause thats what sticks out..... :biggrin:  so i was goin thru my kits and seeing what todo .....im taking a break from Impalas .i came across a 55 ford panel.i mocked up a set of rims to it and fell in love.it looks bad as hell for a ford :thumbsup: im also workin on a 79 malibu with a LS clip
> *



you know the drill homie pics or it didnt happen :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2009, 11:11 PM~13569035
> *you know the drill homie pics or it didnt happen :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2009, 10:11 PM~13569035
> *you know the drill homie pics or it didnt happen :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 08:38 AM~13571290
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


x2  




































:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*OK OK here it is. i dont know if parts are missing or what.i dont have the instructions or it dont have door panels or panels for the back....so i gotta make my own......oh yea n Smiley u seen the malibu...*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> *oh yea n Smiley u seen the malibu</span>...</span>*
> i don't know what ur talking about :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*OK HERES MY OTHER PROJECT*












heres another im doin too


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OH THAT ONE :roflmao: :yes: NOW I REMEMBER


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME NICE PROJECTS MOVIE STAR!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 09:22 AM~13571699
> *SOME NICE PROJECTS MOVIE STAR!
> *


not u too Mark :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 08:32 AM~13571804
> *not u too Mark :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 14 2009, 09:22 AM~13571699
> *SOME NICE PROJECTS MOVIE STAR!
> *


the rims on my malibus are the rims i got from u bro.....see why i like them.they look sick.  thanx again bro.....let me know when ur getn more dishes for them bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 cant wait to see the paint work on these !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Digging the flaked roof on the orange ride.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13571492
> *OK OK here it is. i dont know if parts are missing or what.i dont have the instructions or it dont have door panels or panels for the back....so i gotta make my own......oh yea n Smiley u seen the malibu...
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna cut this one up nut?? If so, post pics, I've got a restore I got off the bay I thought about hacking up... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 10:23 AM~13572322
> *:0  cant wait to see the paint work on these !
> *


X2


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 14 2009, 11:24 AM~13572874
> *You gonna cut this one up nut?? If so, post pics, I've got a restore I got off the bay I thought about hacking up... :biggrin:
> *


not sure yet.maybe jus the back doors....thinkin bout doin a stereo system with set up.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> > *OK HERES MY OTHER PROJECT*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo big 408 ! 


That panel truck lacks detail brother ! Your npt missing anything ! it only comes with a dash , 2 seats and a floor ! 
They never made it with a tub style so your right ! You'll have to build the all the panels if you want to detail the interior on that build ! The 55 amt ford is the same way ! They added all the door detail to the inside of the body and its really shallow and sucks !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2009, 05:54 AM~13581522
> *Yo  big  408  !
> That  panel  truck  lacks  detail  brother !  Your  npt  missing  anything  !    it  only  comes  with a  dash ,  2 seats  and  a  floor  !
> They  never  made  it  with  a  tub  style  so  your  right  !  You'll have  to  build the  all  the  panels  if you  want  to  detail  the  interior  on that  build  !  The 55  amt  ford  is  the  same  way !  They  added  all the  door  detail  to the  inside  of the  body  and  its  really  shallow  and  sucks !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you serious.?thats crazy....so they dont come with instructions too? :roflmao: thanx bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 15 2009, 11:48 AM~13583520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: damn you serious.?thats crazy....so they dont come with instructions too? :roflmao: thanx bro... :thumbsup:
> *



wtf you need distructions for not like you use them anyway :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 15 2009, 10:29 PM~13591201
> *wtf you need distructions for not like you use them anyway  :roflmao:
> *


its a ford im gonna need them :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 16 2009, 05:00 PM~13597678
> *its a ford im gonna need them :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lmao its just all ass backards then a chevy no problem :roflmao: :roflmao: 

j/p dont get mad ford guys


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 05:35 PM~13274575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRUCK IS SIK!!!! MY BRO WOULD LOVE THAT


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@Apr 17 2009, 05:32 PM~13609585
> *THE TRUCK IS SIK!!!! MY BRO WOULD LOVE THAT
> *


thanx.whos your brother :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13611114
> *thanx.whos your brother :biggrin:
> *


ralfs my bro hes from east side riders , he drives the burgandy with the white top truck :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@Apr 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13612093
> *ralfs my bro hes from east side riders , he drives the burgandy with the white top truck  :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooo yea i know your brother.i havent seen him in a minute now.coo ppl.im Big Hens homie Carnitas (Johnny).i dont think i ever met you...i know a few heads from ESR.jus old n ex members.......  theres a model show in the santa clara convention center if you guys wanna checkout today..the lowrider models will mainly be mine n a couple homies cuzz the show dont really advertize it.its like if you know about it its around the same time every year.basically like the NNLWEST but with planes n artiliary added.were trying to bring back the lowrider model scene in our area cause it died out big time.maybe you n your brother can build. he use to build if im right :thumbsup:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 18 2009, 06:56 AM~13613781
> *ooooooooo yea i know your brother.i havent seen him in a minute now.coo ppl.im Big Hens homie Carnitas (Johnny).i dont think i ever met you...i know a few heads from ESR.jus old n ex members.......   theres a model show in the santa clara convention center if you guys wanna checkout today..the lowrider models will mainly be mine n a couple homies cuzz the show dont really advertize it.its like if you know about it its around the same time every year.basically like the NNLWEST  but with planes n artiliary added.were trying to bring back the lowrider model scene in our area cause it died out  big time.maybe you n your brother can build. he use to build if im right :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

RIGHT ON JOHHY ITS NICE TO MEET YOU IM DANNY. ILL ASK MY BRO IF HE WANTS TO GO.SOUNDS PRETTY COOL :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*finally got more work done * :biggrin: 
























































i made my skirts removeable :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2009, 12:26 AM~13712309
> *finally got more work done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



pics on here look better than my little cell phone screen like the visor


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 27 2009, 11:26 PM~13712309
> *finally got more work done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NUT this panel truck looks bad ! Can't wait to see your finish on this !~


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 06:24 AM~13713300
> *NUT  this  panel  truck  looks  bad  !  Can't  wait  to  see  your  finish  on  this  !~
> *


thanx bro.i wanted to do a different kinda bomb that what stand out.im liking it so far.i gotta cut the back doors dont want to but its hard to look inside thru lil windows :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 05:24 AM~13713300
> *NUT  this  panel  truck  looks  bad  !  Can't  wait  to  see  your  finish  on  this  !~
> *


X2 hno: hno:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Apr 28 2009, 12:36 AM~13712750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wheels fit this thing perfect in my opinion


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2009, 09:57 AM~13713861
> *thanx bro.i wanted to do a different kinda bomb that what stand out.im liking it so far.i gotta cut the back doors dont want to but its hard to look inside thru lil windows :biggrin:
> *



do it as a 3 door like the astro van ! the top window part as 1 unit and the 2 lower doors ! That would work to help see in and adds a custom touch !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 09:19 AM~13714656
> *do it  as a  3 door  like the  astro  van !  the  top  window  part  as  1  unit  and  the  2  lower  doors !  That  would  work  to  help  see in  and  adds  a  custom  touch  !
> *


  good idea.a tailgate .like the belair wagons n burbans


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2009, 11:38 AM~13714864
> * good idea.a tailgate .like the belair wagons n burbans
> *


 YOU GOT !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 13 2009, 06:35 PM~13274575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass wagaon :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

panel lookin good homie keep us posted


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

just keep building your bombs mr celebrity to good to build an impala guy :0 :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

some free shit we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

this how out lil mobster van look like put togethere..will get a better pic later..but it looks hella coo... :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin: i been playin around with this to get in the mood....*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

UNBELIVABLE HOMIE!!! GREAT WORK! I STILL WANT AN OFFICALLY "408NUT" PAINTED RIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

man your paintwork is just unreal :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx.im hella rusty now.i finally have a place to paint so now i can start building again


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that is badass sweet paint As ususal


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn johnny that caddy is lookin good homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 6 2009, 07:30 PM~15890419
> *UNBELIVABLE HOMIE!!! GREAT WORK! I STILL WANT AN OFFICALLY "408NUT" PAINTED RIDE! :biggrin:
> *


x2! when u gone get at me homie!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 03:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: nice homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: A HOMIE , REALLY GOOD TAPE AND PAINT JOB . ITS COMING ALONG VERY NICE .......


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't wait to see that in clear! sick ass lac 408! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx homies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 6 2009, 04:19 PM~15890891
> *damn johnny that caddy is lookin good homie
> *


X2 that caddy is sick bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 03:39 PM~15890505
> * thanx.im hella rusty now.i finally have a place to paint so now i can start building again
> *


hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that Caddy is bad ass!!! Super sick work homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 04:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...


Another exciting paintjob!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK PAINT HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 06:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...




OMG, that is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice work as always carnal. Signiture paint right there.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx homies :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CADDY LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always sick


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik as always bro. evan was telling me about it 


also just checked out the tatted site and utube bro, sik work.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2009, 08:20 AM~15897334
> *SICK PAINT HOMIE
> *


X100


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT for a baddass caddy ! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 6 2009, 04:20 PM~15890346
> *damn its been awhile since i did anything....... :biggrin:  i been playin around with this to get in the mood....
> 
> 
> ...


This work is 10 years away from any kind of rust! (but the painter says he's rusty)
another iconic PAINT MONSTER!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

a408nutforyou said:


> *ok,this 1 i did for "KANSASCUTTY"......i started it over 2 yrs. ago but never had the chance to finish it til now..better late then never... :biggrin: i hope u like it homie.im still a lil rusty....plus im using different paints now...  thanx to my boy Evan from Rollindeep..  thanx Evan....  <img src=\'http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/a408nutforyou/Picture217-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


WTF!!!
I've never seen a paint job like this...:h5: Mad props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell, I quit. Paint work is sicker than hospice. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell, I quit. Paint work is sicker than hospice. :thumbsup:


This is old stuff he can't paint this good anymore


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> This is old stuff he can't paint this good anymore


:rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> :rofl:


Why you laughing its not funny ......... Your old now foo !


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> :roflmao:


Maybe he will prove me wrong and do some sick shit again for Nnl


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Why you laughing its not funny ......... Your old now foo !


that shit is funny.hopefully i will do something coo.i gotta see if mike didnt use my reducer.plus i gotta get sum bottles.freddys gonna hook up sum candy.i might go back to using nailpolish again always loved the pearls :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> that shit is funny.hopefully i will do something coo.i gotta see if mike didnt use my reducer.plus i gotta get sum bottles.freddys gonna hook up sum candy.i might go back to using nailpolish again always loved the pearls :biggrin:


My candy green hasent showed up yet I may have to just make some at work lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> This is old stuff he can't paint this good anymore


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> My candy green hasent showed up yet I may have to just make some at work lol


what u waitn for


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> what u waitn for


Money ! I'm fuckin broke gee


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Money ! I'm fuckin broke gee


its those exspensive habits u got.:nosad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> its those exspensive habits u got.:nosad:


Ya paying rent and driving a vehicle everyday stupid overspending ............ Gtfo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol damn this thread is prehistoric. feels weird seeing it at the top of page lol j.k


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

PINK86REGAL said:


> lol damn this thread is prehistoric. feels weird seeing it at the top of page lol j.k



Where is the like button ! Lol


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:roflmao:


PINK86REGAL said:


> lol damn this thread is prehistoric. feels weird seeing it at the top of page lol j.k


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Wat the fuck? This shit slept for 3 years and u talking shit bout me getting lost. Showing up down here?


Fuck fool, u get locKed up n not tell me ?


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

lol i forgot pw n made new account.:roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Ur a fool. Was wondering why there was 2 of u. 


 Lol



Now that the show is over, put some this talent o work on the t.c or wagon bro.
If Ivan do this on these with this small scale, watchout on the full size.


Get ur hustle on so we can get our cruise on again bro


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

shit its time to pass the torch to my kids.my daughter bout to get her L's my son is next year. gotta get wagon done


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


> shit its time to pass the torch to my kids.my daughter bout to get her L's my son is next year. gotta get wagon done


Ya your gray haired ass too old to cruise lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 610073
> View attachment 610074
> View attachment 610075
> View attachment 610076
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

a408nutforu said:


> shit its time to pass the torch to my kids.my daughter bout to get her L's my son is next year. gotta get wagon done




 she gonna get her l's already :facepalm:


damn, so wat ride she getting? the wagon is lil mans no?
c, all this time, you been laggin on finishing a ride. and now u gotta give em up. better find another. 

n people wonder why i have sooo many rides. 


shit..... kids be taking all the rides from us :yessad:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

she got the 67 impala wagon..homies is the 62.now i gotta get something for my lil 1


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what up foolio, hey thanks for the headlights , but they too big . the outer edges of th rings go past the fender and u can see the back of them. i'll figure something out.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

how bout 55 bel air....i got an idea.use aluiminum sheet.u can get from hardware store.they will cut u a piece off.wetsand 1 side n polish with wax.it will come out like chrome.shape like head light lenses n glue on.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin tight homie


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

thank u bro


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

this is gonna get redone....new paint,new subs:thumbsup: n a couple other things.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Signature art work!! Love all the wild fantasy colors and patterns! Great work!




a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 610073
> View attachment 610074
> View attachment 610075
> View attachment 610076
> ...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

jevries said:


> Signature art work!! Love all the wild fantasy colors and patterns! Great work!


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn thats a nice wagon:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm Dig'n this one :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

the interior of the pick up is outstanding man


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I'm Dig'n this one :thumbsup:


thanks,i still have to finish the truck n 53.bn busy on the bomb build off.








OldSchoolVato said:


> the interior of the pick up is outstanding man


thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are lookin real good homie much props


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

the bed in that truck is insane!! great work all around:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wild style :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

thanx homies:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great work as always johnny !!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

a408nutforu said:


> View attachment 658823
> View attachment 658824
> View attachment 658825
> View attachment 658826
> ...


This is soooooo badass


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

i know im a lil late but thanx homies:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

lookin good that hard line setup is badass


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

a408nutforu said:


>


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Esta troca, esta chingoooona


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick werk!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:thanx homies:wave:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Bad Ass rides Homie!! You definitely have your own style of pinstriping & graphics!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

thank u bro:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a408nutforu said:


>


bad ass!!! how much shipped to 93706?:cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:roflmao:


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!! how much shipped to 93706?:cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always sick up in here!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

a408nutforu said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS TROKITAS


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> a408nutforu said:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fatsgg (Sep 7, 2010)

Who have a big body lowrider models cars for sale


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

wut up 408nutsac , sik work on the grill. so is this one completed?


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

a408nutforu said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! AWESOME DUDE! By any chance do u call da chevy 'Heartbreaker'? LOL


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

lowrod said:


> OMG! AWESOME DUDE! By any chance do u call da chevy 'Heartbreaker'? LOL


yeah I do...that's why I put broken hearts


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

408models said:


> wut up 408nutsac , sik work on the grill. so is this one completed?


well thank u 408gaynudemodel  yup its complete.no pics yet.its at my ladys pad up on a shelf:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

a408nutforu said:


> well thank u 408gaynudemodel  yup its complete.no pics yet.its at my ladys pad up on a shelf:thumbsup:


:tongue: did u go to stockton show?


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

408models said:


> :tongue: did u go to stockton show?


yes sir.it was a coo turn out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hopefully i got some rides done for next one.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

408models said:


> hopefully i got some rides done for next one.


:roflmao:niggee u wont go.u better goto nnl.suppose to b a good turn out.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro, some sik details on that one! hella clean


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice homie, lovin the details:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

I got more on the interior but pics are on my phone.i got trays(mount below glove box n back window passenger side),stereo mounted under dash,suicide knob,n couple streetlow mags too...oh yeah 2 amps on side of box u cant see too.lol


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

I added trays,streetlow mags n a deck


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:finger:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

yup


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of fuckin hatters in here for real. Y'all are forgetting about all the boxxies you'll need to ship this thing, tape to tape all the boxxies together to fit the car in, time spent at the post office, gas to get the boxxies and tape to tape all the boxxies together. Time it takes to tape the boxxies together. Add it up, shit is a steal!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tha fuck?!? 

Nice ride bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

go finish trolling off topic oh yeah do a better job too next time ps you may need to dick ride some more thanks for stopping by ...........oh yeah dodgers blew it hahahaha


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:dunno:dodgers?


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Fuck is going on in here.no wonder why I have not received a text.bullshit


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh for fucks sake with the fucking Hitler bullshit.

I inherited a huge stamp collection INCLUDING some Nazi crap.

I don't agree with the holocaust.

Anyway....The point is this:

13 is a lucky/unlucky number depending on who you ask....

21....

Numerology....

If you don't know/ accept what a number means you don't have to worry about it. Its just a fairy tale anyway.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you ever stfu .....post newds this shit is old awready how bout next to your bucket


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gotta love the OT punks...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Sick build brutha!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

dig_derange said:


> Sick build brutha!


thank u bro...


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

this was a quicky build to keep me goin...i wasnt too happy with it.but it came out dope:biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

finally took pics of this 1 n ladys vert i built


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

never had big pics til now


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow:Beautiful work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

very nice detail! clean work! i like them all!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

sick as usual!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

thanx homies


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Great builds. You got some bad ass skills, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Linc said:


> very nice detail! clean work! i like them all!


X2...:thumbsup:
Do you make your own fog lights and the bigger one(can't remember what there called)???


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

a408nutforu said:


> finally took pics of this 1 n ladys vert i built


Not a fan of this yr of impala, BUT I love what you've done with these 2.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah I do.i use half circles,tube styrene n epoxy


sneekyg909 said:


> X2...:thumbsup:
> Do you make your own fog lights and the bigger one(can't remember what there called)???


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a408nutforu said:


> this was a quicky build to keep me goin...i wasnt too happy with it.but it came out dope:biggrin:


that's gangster


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

Great work


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

twinn said:


> Great work


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ooh nice! Can I have it?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS HOW YOU GET THOSE PAINT JOBS, CRAYOLA MARKERS IS THE KEY I SEE


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

a408nutforu said:


>


oh shit! I likes!


----------

